# B&W Lightpainting



## Nuno Sousa (Jul 16, 2015)

Found an abandoned factory and took my wife for some Lightpainting shots. Would appreciate some C&C


----------



## unpopular (Jul 16, 2015)

uhm... how????


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 16, 2015)

Not really light painting but cool none the less. What did you use to generate your sparks? Looks like steel wool.


----------



## Nuno Sousa (Jul 16, 2015)

For the "rain" effect i used steel wool. To light up the subject i placed 2 lanterns on her lap facing her. I still had no Flash, so the Lightpainting was very poor, next time with my speedlite will be better


----------



## Braineack (Jul 16, 2015)

spinning steel wool isnt really lightpainting.

i like where this is headed, i think you can push the boundaries of this shot.


----------



## Nuno Sousa (Jul 16, 2015)

Braineack said:


> spinning steel wool isnt really lightpainting.



Thanks, kinda new to Photography, point taken 



Braineack said:


> i like where this is headed, i think you can push the boundaries of this shot.



Any Tips?


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 16, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 17, 2015)

Nuno Sousa said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > i like where this is headed, i think you can push the boundaries of this shot.
> ...


I dunno, but the idea of the flaming steel serving as raindrops is interesting to me.


----------



## Designer (Jul 17, 2015)

Very creative!

1. I would expect "rain" to be more vertical until it hits the umbrella, so maybe you could be positioned above your model so the sparks fall more naturally.  Also, have the model standing to avoid burning her or her clothing.

2. Yes, you need to use a speedlight.  Hide the flash in the foreground, keep the power low, and directed at the model to illuminate the camera side of the model.  You would probably fire the flash after the sparks are done.


----------



## Jasii (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice!
You have a color rendition?
Jasii


----------



## Nuno Sousa (Jul 17, 2015)

Jasii said:


> You have a color rendition?


 
I'm afraid im new to this art, so i still struggle with some technicall term. Is that the original colored version of the shot?


----------



## Jasii (Jul 17, 2015)

Nuno Sousa said:


> Jasii said:
> 
> 
> > You have a color rendition?
> ...


Sorry my bad..... 
Yes Sir! Was tryng to ask if you took a coloured shot of the same?
Sparkles to me conjure up images of color hence the Q.
Rgds,
Jasii


----------



## Designer (Jul 17, 2015)

Nuno Sousa said:


> Jasii said:
> 
> 
> > You have a color rendition?
> ...


Unless you used B&W film, or one of those expensive B&W only Leica cameras, then yes, you took this photo in full color and converted it to B&W.  So yes, you do have the color version if it.


----------



## Nuno Sousa (Jul 17, 2015)

I dont have that one edited, i got a similiar one, here you go:


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 17, 2015)

That's really cool but your model looks.....unsure.


----------



## Nuno Sousa (Jul 17, 2015)

Eheh and she probably was, it was our first try at steelwool, and she was afraid the sparks would pierce through the Umbrella. Fortunately, for my sake, they didnt, and i lived to see another day. Now that she saw the final result, she is eager to go for a 2nd round and improve the shots


----------



## Designer (Jul 17, 2015)

Nuno Sousa said:


> Now that she saw the final result, she is eager to go for a 2nd round and improve the shots


Excellent!  

Now for the white phosphorus! 

It's almost the same.


----------



## Jasii (Jul 17, 2015)

The colour is much better. Don't fault the lady for being a wee bit unsure.
Go careful with those sparks man. 
Jasii


----------



## GWWhite (Jul 18, 2015)

Cool shot and idea none-the-less. I like where you are going...


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 18, 2015)

Designer said:


> Nuno Sousa said:
> 
> 
> > Now that she saw the final result, she is eager to go for a 2nd round and improve the shots
> ...



Um......excuse me....uhhh.........could we talk about this first?


----------

